# Saved me a lot of time and money



## HillbillyShooter (Feb 15, 2012)

Thanks for the review. I'll keep this Howard product in mind. I use Howard orange wax and it's great-learned about it here on LJ.


----------



## dustyal (Nov 19, 2008)

Used the product on kitchen cabinets when getting ready to sell our house. Looked great. Very happy with product. Saved hours and big $'s. your project is typical example. Well done.


----------



## vikingcape (Jan 3, 2013)

Just used this stuff on a piano that we got for free. Cleaned it up very nice. Really good stuff


----------



## jimr1cos (Mar 27, 2013)

I have used the Howard products on several badly scratched furniture items with good results. Has anyone found a product besides their wax that will provide protection f the refinish?


----------



## Bullet (Apr 14, 2009)

I love this stuff. Their wax is awesome as well.


----------

